# How to Darken Leather????



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What I've done is to actually dye a bridle I needed to match a saddle. Kelly makes a leather dye that you can get at a shoe repair shop or possibly at Walmart.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

otherwise...oil it and put it in the sun...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

For the Kelly's Leather Dye what kind would you recomend for an Oakbark color? Or maybe even a shade darker?? Do you know if it would get rid of the red tint?

Farmpony, I'd do that exempt the sun is gone until spring.... Lol! It seems like all winter long we are living in darkness.

Thanks both of you for the advice.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

When a leather is tanned a specific color, there isn't much you can do to darken it after oiling unless you want to use a dye like people have mentioned. Certain brands of Oakbark just have a reddish tint to it, especially the cheaper ones. I have an HDR oakbark bridle that's a medium brown, but the edges have a reddish tint.


----------

